# This Should Be In News, Butt It Needs To Be In GUNS



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No text from me, no opinion except to be way wary of your surroundings

Court Ruling Prepares Groundwork For Gun Confiscation | Daily Wire

Hint, Buy More AR's


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A deep chill just went up my spine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit AquaHull you are always trying to piss me off.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The 2nd circuit is notoriously liberal. Get ready though, Hillary will tax guns and ammo out of existence and if the 2nd calls a pellet rifle an "arm" the requirement of the 2nd amendment is met. You can have all of the pellet and rubber band guns you want.

There are only three words you need to remember: NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION.

I am CSI-tech and I am the National Rifle Association. Agree or disagree, If you value your right to own a gun, there is no better ally in the fight.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"After the passage of the act, the New York Police Department demanded that all shotguns or rifles holding more than five rounds be “surrendered” to the police or permanently removed from the City of New York.”

Sucks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

From the OP article: "Citizens may continue to arm themselves with non-semiautomatic weapons or with any semiautomatic gun that does not contain any of the enumerated military-style features. Similarly, while citizens may not acquire high-capacity magazines, *****they can purchase any number of magazines with a capacity of ten or fewer rounds.***** In sum, numerous “alternatives remain for law-abiding citizens to acquire a firearm for self-defense.”

***** = yall some real idiots...

It doesn't take any longer to load a 10 rounder than an any rounder. Restrictions don't do anything. Especially when considering criminals. They don't abide by the laws anyhow! Liberals are retarded.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

1) I don't own a boat, therefore I still have my semiautomatic firearms and their standard capacity magazines... in quantity.

2) I will not comply.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I lost all my guns when Aquahull was in business. True Story

Then I moved away from DeToilet and bought more & More & MORE


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I just want to say that the folk's that came to take away my firearms where really conscientious and dedicated individuals, and they deserve the highest accolades that this Country can award them posthumously. JMHO.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

"And once leftists get one more justice on the Supreme Court and overrule Heller, a full-scale national gun confiscation effort could be on the table were Democrats ever to take Congress."

That could very well lead to the worst kind of ugly this county has experienced in my lifetime. God help the Republic.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why Hilda can't be allowed to appoint a supreme....imagine if she replaced Scalia......the NRA, GOA, and your vote matter. Republicans fail in so many ways but at least on GC they've held firm.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is still much ado about nothing. I can confidently say that there will be no mass confiscations. Too much money, time and manpower to try in NY alone, let alone more states than that. I can see a few confiscations by swat teams pimped by the liberal media to endure fear and manipulate owners to surrender some guns, but I bet/hope the majority will not. It has not worked in Canada, it did not work in Australia, so why would it work in a country with 300 million + firearms with a population that has the 2nd amendment saying that the govt can not confiscate?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if there will be a run on 4"-6" pvc pipe? Oh well, it doesn't really have anything to do with me as I sold all my guns in parking lots at several gun shows.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Blog: Court decision paves the way for Australian-style gun ban

From American Thinker ^


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It is still much ado about nothing. I can confidently say that there will be no mass confiscations. Too much money, time and manpower to try in NY alone, let alone more states than that. I can see a few confiscations by swat teams pimped by the liberal media to endure fear and manipulate owners to surrender some guns, but I bet/hope the majority will not. It has not worked in Canada, it did not work in Australia, so why would it work in a country with 300 million + firearms with a population that has the 2nd amendment saying that the govt can not confiscate?


I agree.
There will likely be some big show of force to scare the population, and then "no questions asked turn-ins" will be set up around the state for the scared people to hand in their rights... I mean guns.
This decision doesn't "pave the way" for anything on a national level.
Do. Not. Comply.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

Guns formed this nation. Not in the hands of Military trained soldiers. We didn't have a trained army. we were farmers, religious exiles, Pirates, exiled criminals and anyone else the royals of Europe didn't want. they gave us as little provisions as possible. just enough weapons to feed ourselves. Yet we rebelled against the English empire and won. We beat them on land and sea ( which at the time seemed like an impossible task) These men then formed a government that gave people freedom( then we enslaved a race of people, which is ironic) we wanted and set up a Military large enough to defend ourselves from foreign and domestic threats( back then the Indians) the 2nd amendment was written for a reason to protect us from domestic threats. the cops aren't fast enough and we don't need anymore. Thomas Jefferson warned us at the start of this great nation about corporations destroying this company and they are. We are focusing on the wrong part of prevention and that's protection. we know schools are targets so up the security Bring in and Armed Police officer inside and have another patrolling the outside of the school. Lock all the doors and make it to were the two cops have the only keys. Have a metal detector on the front door and make the buses drop the kids off one by one in front of the door only. get a security system that tells you when a door is left open. for colleges it should be basically the same but for each building . I mean 90% of school have a criminal justice class or something of the sort. but no we like to pretend that these are isolated incident that have to deal with the weapon. last time I checked my gun doesn't speak to me and if yours does your shouldn't own a gun. EVER. We cant worry about the guns I could probably go drive around and buy 5 today off the street without any government agency knowing. so how is stopping gun sales going to help it isn't at all. it will drive crime up because everyone will be looking to buy a gun. the more illegal you make guns the more black market sales come out and the government gets even less money from the people of America. Less nuts with guns is great but taking guns out of smart proud patriots is not a good idea


----------

